# Safe to eat Berries?



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just read this http://en.allexperts.com/q/Dogs-701/Fruit-dogs.htm

and got from it that too much fruit can make for soft stools and diarrhea, but blueberries especially are good for dogs in small quantities. Hope this helps!


----------



## Marley&Me (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Both of my goldens eat raspberries and strawberries out of our garden and have never had any problems. Sure is funny to watch them pick the berries off the branches.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Before we got Riley we had fresh strawberries in our backyard, now she gets them all  It's funny I swear she can tell when they're ready, if there's any white on the berry she won't eat it!

I feed her blueberries that I buy from the store all the time, but like humans too much can cause loose stool.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

just be certain they are blueberries....

If you find that they do give her the trots...
You can put up temproary fencing around the area until the berries are gone...
You can get metal stakes from HomeDepot or Lowes and a roll of garden fencing...nice because you can just pull up the stakes when you no longer need them and you cant tell they were ever there...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

My doggies steal my tomatoes sometimes. LOL I have wild berries growing all over my fences. The dogs love them, but they don't really know how to pick them.  They only get them when someone pulls them off the vine for them.

I think it might be unusual to find blueberries on a tree, wouldn't it? I thought blueberries were more shrub-like.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe some temporary fencing to restrict them from there? Make sure you know what they are, then give in small amounts till you see if there is any reactions. You don't want blue runs at 2 P.M. I am sure!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

from Scouts...one of the things that kids are advised (at least in New England) is to avoid 'blue' berries...there are some 'blue' berries that can make you quite sick...so unless you are certain that the are blueberries - I would avoid them...

There are high bush blueberry bushess which can look tree-like - then there is the Japanese Blueberry tree - whose berries are unedible....

Take a picture and snip off a leaf (with the berry) to a garden center or call your local garden club for verification...


----------



## Marley&Me (Nov 25, 2007)

I didn't think blueberries grew on trees either? Maybe they aren't blueberries?
I thought I would post a photo of the berries. I also have one of the tree but I was having trouble posting it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd call poison control and ask them when you find out what kind of berries they are.


----------



## Marley&Me (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's a photo of the tree...

I hope it is okay that she eats them because she has been for the last few days. So far it is just making her poop more often...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have no idea but I'd call the vet, local plant center and poison control. Many berries are poisonous.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

They look like blueberries, but those grow on bushes, not trees. I would take them into your local garden center and see if they could give you any help?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, I think it's an Elderberry!
Check this site for pics:

http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Plants.Folder/Elderberry.html

If not, can you get a pic of the fruit?

Ack, sorry...I just saw your pic of the fruit...not an ElderBerry


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I thought berries grew on bushes, but after I read this, I googled BlueBerry Tree and I got some pictures.

I sure didn't know!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay, so they're having a farmers market in the alley behind my building - they do this every Tuesday and Friday during the summer. I printed off the pictures and took them down and asked the Amish family and the guy said that he thought they were blueberries. That they have trees like that, only smaller than the one in your picture, and they produce blueberries. I hope this helps?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Wonder if it might be a choke berry. Perhaps you could look it up nad see if you get a picture match. I know you can make jam from chokeberries, so should be safe.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

If it's a choke _cherry _or _pin cherry_, there might be an issue. I know horses can get pretty sick from some cherry tree fruits.

Darn! Internet Botany can be frustrating, lol. You can take a small branch with fruit to your County extension office and they will be able to ID it.
Then post back and tell me what it is!


----------



## Marley&Me (Nov 25, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Okay, so they're having a farmers market in the alley behind my building - they do this every Tuesday and Friday during the summer. I printed off the pictures and took them down and asked the Amish family and the guy said that he thought they were blueberries. That they have trees like that, only smaller than the one in your picture, and they produce blueberries. I hope this helps?


You are so sweet - thank you for taking the time to do this! I can't believe how thoughtful everyone on this forum is!

and thank you everyone else for your suggestions! My neighbor came over today to look at the tree and she thinks it is a blueberry tree that has never been pruned properly. I have eaten the berries myself and I can see why Marley likes them, they are tasty! I will take a branch over to the nursery/garden center by my house this weekend and let you know what I find out.


----------

